# Eating, But Not Pooping After Neuter



## wishingstar (Jul 24, 2015)

Astro was neutered today, and he seems to be fine. He was fairly active when I brought him home, and he's been sleeping since. He eats whatever I put in front of him, and he's been drinking, too, but he STILL hasn't pooped. Twice now, I've seen him hop into the litterbox, and it looks like he's pooping, but nothing comes out. Is there anything I can do to help him? Should I keep giving him food as long as he eats it, or should I try to get him to eat more hay, instead?

(I'll taking him to the vet in the morning if he still hasn't pooped by then.)


----------



## Azerane (Jul 25, 2015)

How long has it been since his operation? Anesthetic is going to slow the gut down, so things may just be taking a while to go through. As for food, I would encourage him to eat more hay since the fiber is good for digestion. Best wishes for Astro, I hope he starts pooping again soon!


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 25, 2015)

It's been more than ten hours, at least, since the surgery itself. I'm really worried. I had hoped that he would poop while I was asleep. In the last ten minutes that I've been awake, though, I've seen him hop into the litterbox three times, looking like he's trying to poop. From what I can see, he's been eating his hay since I fell asleep, even if only a little. He isn't refusing food, either. He still seems to have a big appetite. Hopefully, he'll poop in the next few hours, or I'll have to take him to the vet when it opens. Thank you so much for answering! &#128534;


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 25, 2015)

He's FINALLY starting to poop. It's not much, but it looks normal, and it's SOMETHING, at least. &#128513;


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 25, 2015)

Glad to hear he is popping again  keep us updated!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2015)

We've had a couple that started up after awhile and others acted like it was nothing. Every bunny is different.


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you, everyone. &#9786;&#65039; It's not back to normal, but he's gradually pooping more and more, and he's drinking more water, too. He seems to be recovering well!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad he is on the road to recovery  like I said before keep us updated and maybe post some pics...?


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 27, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437998946.276244.jpg

Astro is doing well!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Jul 27, 2015)

What breed is he?


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 27, 2015)

He's gorgeous! It's great to hear he's recovering nicely


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 27, 2015)

I was told by someone that he looks like a Polish breed, maybe...? Thank you. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 28, 2015)

I have never seen a polish so would have any advice on that... But he is gorgeous &#128150;


----------



## wishingstar (Jul 28, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438087049.792194.jpg

Thanks. He is a cutie patootie, isn't he? &#128523; I've been letting him out of the x-pen more and more, and he seems happy about having some of his freedom back.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 28, 2015)

Reminds me of my little Leo (except he is a different colour)


----------

